# Help with horror movie trivia questions



## BamaDan

I need some horror movie trivia questions and answers for my party. I need a mixture of ridiculously easy to terrifyingly difficult. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## kirkwood

Ok, here are some we used at our party last year. We tried to make them easy enough for drunk people. haha.

Every Halloween, Charlie Brown helps his friend Linus wait for what character to appear? A: The Great Pumpkin

Halloween is celebrated on the eve of what Christian holiday?
A: All Saints Day

How many "witches" were burned at the stake in the Salem With Trials?
A. 12 B. 22 C. 37 D. None
A: D, None, they were actually hung

What phobia do you suffer from if you have an intense fear of Halloween?
A: Phasmophobia B. Samhainophobia C. Wiccaphobia D. Halloweenophobia
A: B, Samhainophobia

What is the name given to a group of witches?
A: Coven

What is the only horror movie to be nominated for 10 Academy Awards?
A. Psycho B. The Exorcist C. Jaws D. Aliens
A: B, The Exorcist

Who directed the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre?
A: Tobe Hooper

The character Leatherface was based on what real life serial killer?
A: Ed Gein

From what movie did this line come from? A census taker once tried to test me. I hate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.
A: Silence of the Lambs

What famous horror movie character is the most filmed character of all time?
A: Dracula

At the end of "It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" we discover who to be the Great Pumpkin?
A: Snoopy


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Heya. If you go to my website resource section you will find,Halloween Movie & TV trivia which are posted trivia questions and answers, as well as a pdf version of it that you can download. They range from easy to tricky.

You may also like the Movie Quotes which also has a pdf version you can download.

Hope this helps!


----------



## EvilQueen1298

What is the history of Halloween?
Answer:It pre-dates Christianity by a couple thousand years. It is/was a Pagan holiday called "Samhain" and was considered the New Year by the Celtic people.

check out
http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/history.htm

to learn more. Believe me, most people love to know this history stuff. Always makes me laugh when people say "Halloween is Satan's Birthday."
Oh brother!


----------



## EvilQueen1298

What exactly is Samhain??
http://www.chalicecentre.net/samhain.htm


----------



## BamaDan

Thanks all for your help. Your posts were very helpful! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cindyt7

hee hee I'm afraid of scary movies!! I watch with my eyes half covered! I'm very clastrophobic! so I need to be careful. Go figure right!?!?


----------



## cindyt7

EvilQueen1298 said:


> What exactly is Samhain??
> http://www.chalicecentre.net/samhain.htm


Well around here, at my house, it is one of Glen Danzig's many bands. But if you trace it Celtic origin, and beyond,its meaning, is a mix of All Siaint's Day and the begining of "darkness" aka Halloween. Glen Danzig is a very interesting musician and I do suggest a google search. If any one is familar with Misfits, that is another "Danzig" band.


----------



## Lagrousome

Thanks for the post, answers and links! I too have wanted to do a trivia game for us "older" guests (The kids games just aren't as much fun to play).....so this will be a big help!


----------



## spideranne

Here are some we did a party or two ago. The answers are at the end.


From which movie came the line, 'I met this six year old
child with this blind, pale, emotionless face and the blackest eyes – the devil's eyes. I spent eight years trying to reach him and then another seven trying to keep him locked up, because I realized that what was living behind that boy's eyes was purely and simply evil.'
Poltergeist	
Psycho	
Halloween	
Scanners	


From which movie came the line, 'Your suffering will be legendary, even in hell.'
Hellraiser	
Rawhead Rex	
The Omen	
The Exorcist	

From which movie came the line, 'This child is about to
wipe out every living thing on earth. Now, what do you suggest we do, spank it?'
Star Wars	
Earth vs. Flying Saucers	
Close Encounters of the Third Kind	
Star Trek: The Motion Picture	

From which movie came the line, 'A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver, with some fava beans and a nice chianti.'
Texas Chainsaw Massacre	
Silence of the Lambs	
Vault of Horror	
Rabid	

From which movie came the line, 'They're coming to get you, Barbara!'
Phantasm	
Night of the Living Dead	
Pet Semetary	
Nightmare on Elm Street	

From which movie came the line, 'THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU!'
Dracula	
The Omen	
The Exorcist	
The Unearthly	


From which movie came the line, 'They mostly come out at night, mostly...'
The Werewolf	
Tarantula	
Evil Dead	
Aliens	

From which movie came the line, 'Have you ever talked to a corpse? It's boring... '
American Werewolf in London	
A Nightmare on Elm Street	
Little Shop of Horrors	
I Know What You Did Last Summer	

From which movie came the line, 'Let's show this prehistoric bi*ch how we do things downtown!'
Godzilla	
Gargoyles	
Ghostbusters	
Gorgo	


From which movie came the line, 'I'm just a little anxious to get up there and whoop ET's a**, that's all.'
Invaders from Mars	
Independence Day	
Species	
It Came from Outer Space	

A mythical monster having the head of man (with devil-like horns), the body of a lion, and the tail of a scorpion...
Manticore	
Incubus	
Fitch	
Panthera	

Who was the only actor ever to play each of the following
characters: Dracula, The Wolfman, Frankenstein and The Mummy?
Bela Lugosi	
Boris Karloff	
Lon Chaney, Jr.	
Christopher Lee	


What movie marked the first time a toilet was not only shown, but also flushed on the big screen?
The Wolf Man	
Night of the Living Dead	
The Little Shop of Horrors	
Psycho	

In the Halloween movies, the mask worn by Michael Myers was actually fashioned after the face of what famous television series character/actor from the 1960's?
William Shatner	
Herman Munster	
Gomez Addams	
Bruce Wayne	

Which character is the most performed horror villain in motion picture history?
Count Dracula	
Jason Vorhees	
The Frankenstein Monster	
The Wolfman	


In Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Leatherface wears three different masks forged from actual human skin: The Killing Mask, The Old Lady Mask and what was the third?
The Butcher Mask	
The Animal Mask	
The Pirate Mask	
The Pretty Woman Mask	

In the Exorcist, what was the name of the possessed little girl played by Linda Blair?
Chris MacNeill	
Polly MacNeill	
Venus MacNeill	
Regan MacNeill	

In the Nightmare Before Christmas, what was the name of Jack's ghostly, and presumably dead pet dog?
Zero	
Shade	
Cleo	
UFO	


During the period of Samhain, why would people wear masks and drape animal pelts over their clothing when they ventured outside of their nice cozy homes?
So they could collect money from the frightened neighbors
To appease and honor the sprit of Samhain
So evil spirits would mistake them for fellow spirits
Because they wanted to have a brew or two and party until dawn

What is the color of a spider's blood?
Yellow	
Green	
Transparent	
Red	

Answers:

Halloween

Hellraiser

Star Trek: The Motion Picture

Silence of the Lambs

Night of the Living Dead

The Exorcist

Aliens

American Werewolf in London

Ghostbusters

Independence Day

Manticore

Lon Chaney, Jr.

Psycho

William Shatner

Count Dracula

The Pretty Woman Mask

Regan MacNeill

Zero

So evil spirits would mistake them for fellow spirits

Transparent


----------



## Ghoul Friday

BamaDan, I'm not sure if you'd be interested, but I just uploaded the pdfs for a game I created 2 or 3 years ago. It's movie trivia, but instead of giving written clues, it is pages of picture clues. You can take a look at it here.


----------



## BamaDan

Ghoul Friday said:


> BamaDan, I'm not sure if you'd be interested, but I just uploaded the pdfs for a game I created 2 or 3 years ago. It's movie trivia, but instead of giving written clues, it is pages of picture clues. You can take a look at it here.


Thanks a bunch! These are perfect. I'm going to try to work some of these in our party this year. It should be very fun. By the way, nice website!


----------



## scareme

I liked your web site too, Ghoul. It gave me alot of great ideas.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I'm so glad I could help. And thanks for the compliments on the website. Slowly but surely, it's shaping into what I want it to be. I just want it to be useful to other halloweeniacs.


----------

